# Bosch CX RPM vs Cadence



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Bosch publish the power output for their motors but how does this relate to cadence?
I know that the CX multiplies the input x 2.5 so a 16T chain ring is equivalent to a normal bikes 40T chainring, but how do the input revs relate to the actual motor RPM?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Try over on Endless Sphere its a e bike forum


----------

